# Sprenger quality question



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My Sprenger prong collar was purchased from a vendor at a trade show about 15 years ago (stainless steel) costing around $25. I've never really paid any attention to the various others available in pet stores, just assumed they were the same product only by different manufacturers.

So lately I've been googling around, reading stuff about prong collars. Most people advise using the Sprenger. I found that, besides the actual prong size difference, there's also a difference in the metals: chrome plated, stainless steel, and another fancy one (forget the name) that doesn't stain the coat.

I have another thread going here where it's been suggested that the Petco brand is a better buy, and the Sprenger is much less expensive - I don't have a Petco near me so I can't check this for myself.

I did check out a prong collar at the nearest pet store yesterday (sorry, didn't get the manufacturer's name) and all I can say is, "What a piece of garbage!"
I could make it myself, with pull tabs from pop cans...so lightweight, creepy sharp edges on the prongs themselves...ewwww, no way would I use it. It makes me love my Sprenger even more, what a work of art it is compared to that cheap replica - looks like a dollar store item, lol.

But now I'm wondering, is my prong a relic? Can I in good faith suggest this brand? Is the Petco version really better? I really do love the quality of my collar, but since I got it so long ago I don't know if that's what they're selling today. What is your opinion?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I lost Koda's H Sprenger prong at the re-enactment last year. 

I have been using another prong, probably from Petco/Petsmart I don't know. It is horrible and all rusted from Koda being in the pool this weekend. 

I will be getting another HS soon.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well if it ain't broke don't fix it! I wouldn't run out and find a replacement if your old one is still working.

I have two Herm Sprengers (one quick release) and one pet store brand (with smooth rounded tips). The HS ones both have come apart on their own and the pet store one never has.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I have both the prongs from PetSmart and also a Sprenger Curogan prong.

The Petsmart ones did fine for a while, and honestly I never had an issue with them... they never came undone, they never broke, they worked fine. However, they don't even compare to the quality of the Sprenger. I LOVE my Sprenger prong! Amazing quality, fits nicely, looks great, and overall... not that much more expensive.... $25 at petsmart, and $40 at Hallmark k9..... considering the huge difference in quality.... I would much rather spend the extra $15 plus a few dollar shipping costs. The Petsmart ones are starting to flake a bit (their plated), and they are much heavier and bulky... BUT, when needed... They do work.

I'd say your prong is not outdated... I would never trade my Sprenger for anything else.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I still love my HS SS non QR prong and se NO reason to replace it. The PetSmart one is just in a plastic bag. I will have to check out the Petco one to see what is so good about it? But don't plan on buying one. The HS has never been an issue for me, not once.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The curogan collars are the fancy metal, but they can still stain fur. I think a few resellers are a little confused about curogan and have misinterpreted the properties of the metal. It's a high copper content alloy with zero nickel included. Nickel is one of the metals that can cause a reaction with some dogs so exclusing the nickel substantially reduces the potential for a reaction (stainless steel does have some nickel in the alloy...). This is where the confusion starts..... non reactive seems to be misinterpreted and mistaken for non staining as the assumption is the stain is the tell for a reaction, not the case.

Any metal collar has the potential to stain on a light coloured dog, it's not usually the metal itself but the non porous nature of the surface. Dogs, just like us, naturally produce oil in the skin and fur, some more than others and at different PH levels. The oil attatches to the collar but can't soak in then traps and holds small particles of dust, dirt and grime....follow that with more oils and more grime and a layer builds up on the collar. Eventually the layer gets thick enough and starts to rub off onto the fur, the collar is basically polishing itself clean and the result is a grubby grey mark. Can't be completely cured but can be significantly reduced by scrubbing the collar clean, and that's where a stainless or curogan collar outperforms plated collars because there's no surface layer to damage and expose the metal to oxidise and lift the plating off. So, if you read that curogan (or stainless, we see that too) is non staining it's a misinterpretation and not accurate.

A reaction is usually noticable on the skin and not just the fur, there's a rash or spots, blotchy patches forming, itching/scrathing etc, and this can be either with or without staining on the fur.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I found the curogan version at some web-based stores, and they were marketed as non-staining. Thank you for your in-depth post, LMD. I did manage to search out some older posts and I was hoping you'd add to the thread, since you obviously know your Sprengers. Thank you to all for your replies. I thought I must be crazy, in a conspiracy theorist kind of way, wondering if for some reason Sprenger had sold the rights to the name and the quality was history. Phew!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's what you get from a cheap prong over a period of time:










Granted, this guy *lived* on this prong, but I'll glady spend the extra bucks for a higher quality collar.!

I love the Sprenger.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Chelle,

what does the metal on the inside of that collar look like, and have you tried anything other than chrome collars?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> Chelle,
> 
> what does the metal on the inside of that collar look like, and have you tried anything other than chrome collars?


Long story, but this guy came to me as a sort of rescue situation like this. Here's a close up of it: (The one below it is my other boy's Sprenger.)










It's a Petco product, I discovered later.

Just want to make sure I'm setting the record straight that I didn't leave this thing on this boy!


----------

